# Guess my % body fat anyone???



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am trying to get down to around 5% body fat...this is my  first week of ironmagazine dieting and interval training.  Please take a guess where I am currently at in terms of body fat %.  Thanks!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Hard to say by looking. Around 12% or so...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd say a bit lower since his abs are showing a little bit.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> I'd say a bit lower since his abs are showing a little bit.




Yeah, I guess so. I have had my abs showing at around 12% before though, and I've read stuff from others saying they had some ab visiability up to 14% (I think it may have been Cowpimp), but it's just a guess. It's hard to tell because it's going to depend on that person.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah, when i hold my breath thats what my abs look like  
Im going with extra cardio, keeping the diet going.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> yeah, when i hold my breath thats what my abs look like
> Im going with extra cardio, keeping the diet going.



Well you should not be that far from your goals. You already have SOME ab visability and that nice cut in V look. Once you lose some fat and get everything toned up a bit...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 28, 2007)

Vortrit, I know what you mean. I've seen people at around %15 with visible abs, hard to believe but true. I think it was one of those wrestler guys.



> yeah, when i hold my breath thats what my abs look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, ya. So are you cutting at the moment?


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> Vortrit, I know what you mean. I've seen people at around %15 with visible abs, hard to believe but true. I think it was one of those wrestler guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ya. So are you cutting at the moment?



I've had these upper cuts for about 6 months now.  I have been noticing that my lower abs doesn't look like I have that beer belly type after im done eating a meal like before, and i have been on the 6 small meals a day plan, but the last week ive learned so much here that i have drastically cut down on my sugar intake.  Also been with the interval training which works like a dream, so my goal is to get down to about 5-6% by the end of next month, so i believe i will keep up the improved diet, and maybe double up on interval training a day (1 hours worth instead of 30 minutes).


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks close to mine.  

Buy a razor.  Fast.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> I'd say a bit lower since his abs are showing a little bit.



Just because abs "show" doesn't necessarily imply a low BF %.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Buy a razor.  Fast.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Just because abs "show" doesn't necessarily imply a low BF %.



What is the key then if not BF% for my lower abdominals to show?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> What is the key then if not BF% for my lower abdominals to show?



It is the key to lower your body fat. He just said that a abs showing don't always mean someone has low body fat. Some people can have a somewhat high body fat, and have ab visability.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh i see.


----------

